# Problems closing apps on HTC Desire S



## Quartz (Oct 22, 2011)

In part thanks to the recommendations of Urbanites, my brother has a HTC Desire S. He's had it quite some months and mentioned to me tonight that instead of closing apps, it just pushes them to the background and to actually close them he has to use a task killer app. This doesn't sound right to me: what is he not doing?


----------



## WWWeed (Oct 22, 2011)

I have a desire s and the behaviour you describe is just how android works. You don't need a task killer as android will automatically close applications and reallocate resources as and when required. In fact using a task killer with android may actually cause more problems and reduce the performance of your device. Because of this many developers will not even look at your logcat files or bug reports if you're using a task killer.




			
				http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2010/04/multitasking-android-way.html said:
			
		

> A common misunderstanding about Android multitasking is the difference between a process and an application. In Android these are not tightly coupled entities: applications may seem present to the user without an actual process currently running the app; multiple applications may share processes, or one application may make use of multiple processes depending on its needs; the process(es) of an application may be kept around by Android even when that application is not actively doing something.
> 
> The fact that you can see an application’s process “running” does not mean the application is running or doing anything. It may simply be there because Android needed it at some point, and has decided that it would be best to keep it around in case it needs it again. Likewise, you may leave an application for a little bit and return to it from where you left off, and during that time Android may have needed to get rid of the process for other things.
> 
> ...


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 31, 2011)

Can't be bothered starting a new thread.

So my Desire is insisting I have 4 new emails in my yahoo account.  When I look there are 4 there but I can't access them.  The reason I can't access them is because they are not emails to my yahoo account; they are emails sent to my gmail account.  WTF.

These arrived in september and HTC keeps notifying me of them.


----------



## WWWeed (Nov 1, 2011)

HTC mail is total crap. Download and use K9mail instead!


----------



## Quartz (Nov 3, 2011)

WWWeed said:


> I have a desire s and the behaviour you describe is just how android works.



I've passed this on. Thanks.


----------

